# Liqueurs flavours



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Perhaps someone out there knows of juice with flavours such as:
Amarula Cream
Baileys
Port
Sherry


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Perhaps someone out there knows of juice with flavours such as:
> Amarula Cream
> Baileys
> Port
> Sherry



Not sure what you are trying to say or ask?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/17)

Clyrolinx has Amarula flavor. Also do whisky, brandy, beer bourbon, Jägermeister. rum and vodka. These are flavours for diy juice. I have tried the Amarula which was quite good.


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

I'm looking for ready-made e-juice, but thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon for telling me about the concentrates. I'll make a note of it for when I start making my own!


----------

